# Need help with Curtis Homepro 7.5'



## Newfiejeeper (Jan 1, 2017)

Hey Guys,

Just joined the site, but I have been reading on here for a few months.

I currently have an older Jeep YJ with a V8 that I put a new Curtis home pro 7.5' blade on about 4 years ago. I use it for my personal driveway only. About 1000' long, but the jeep does exceptionally well with it. 

Just this week I bought a new GMC 2500HD crew with the 6.0. I have had the Jeep and plow for sale for a while and have been unable to sell it. The plan was to buy a new blade for the new truck. 

I'm thinking now I may put the Curtis I have on the new truck. It is like new, not even rusting at all. It's a bit narrow, and undersized for what the truck can do, but I could easily fab up some wings and reinforcements for it over the summer. 

What do you all think? 

The 2nd problem.... Curtis no longer makes and sells new plows and they have limited parts available. A mount is available for the 2015's so this should work. But the GMC had HID headlights for 16, so it doesn't appear a headlight adapter is available. Would it be possible to make this work? 

Thanks. I appreciate the input.

Newf


----------



## Newfiejeeper (Jan 1, 2017)

Here is a Picture of the current setup


----------



## Newfiejeeper (Jan 1, 2017)

One more


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

If you put that on a full sized truck you will kill it. And the plow is not that strong, can't realy put a set of wings on it. Are you keeping the Jeep?


----------



## Newfiejeeper (Jan 1, 2017)

No. Its for sale, but have been unable to sell it as a combo, or the blade alone. If I was keeping the jeep, it's an awesome set up. GM 350 Efi, 35" MTR's, and 800lbs of sand in the back.... pushes like crazy. But time for the jeep to go.

I'm up in Newfoundland, Canada, and everything is wicked expensive here. About 10,000 for a new blade.... and that is not the biggest and baddest. Even a straight 8' BOSS is 9k plus tax.

I parked it next to the Heavy Duty version Curtis sold, and while there are some differences to the push frame, it is essentially the same, same hydrolics through the whole line. But the biggest differences are the number of gussets on the blade itself. I was thinking a 100lbs of strategic bracing might go along way, since I paid 5800 plus tax for it 4 seasons ago and it's like new. It would be a fun project too... if it would work out in the end 

I know I'm rambling.... just trying to save a few bucks.. after spending an assload of bucks on this new truck! 

Newf


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I haven't done one in a while but I was an installer for a Curtis dealer. Done about probably 150 installs. The weak area of that plow was the trip frame gussets. Just not much meat there. Hey its your plow, if you have the time and talent then have at it. And I tried doing a search, seems no contact info much for Curtis anymore as far as plows go. The initial design was good, support and parts availability was poor.


----------



## Newfiejeeper (Jan 1, 2017)

Hey Thanks Randall Ave.... you certainly would know the difference more then me. Any suggestion on making a headlight adapter for the HID's that come on the GMC's? I looked it up in the latest (2015) Curtis manual that is on their website, and it lists a adapter for GMC HIDs that should work... but after doing an internet search, it is available on EBay and a couple other spots for $775. Seems crazy. I assume it's just an adapter with a different resister for the HIDs.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

No idea, haven't done one in probably 7 years. I heard the headlamp module price was nuts. Just wire the headlamps direct with a switch. Honestly I'd sell the setup for whatever I could get an get an 8 1/2 plow


----------

